# Dupont carry on?



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Heading to DR soon, could I travel with my dupont on person when I fly there? Or do I have to risk checking it ?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I'd just avoid the situation entirely and bring a cheap torch just in case.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> Heading to DR soon, could I travel with my dupont on person when I fly there? Or do I have to risk checking it ?


Do not carry it on, you will not make it through security if you carry it on. Wrap it up nice and safe, tuck it into your luggage and check it at the counter.

I had some cheap lighter I took with me to the beach a few weeks back. Checked it in my suitcase on the way down and on the way back I just tossed it into my laptop bag I was carrying on. When I went through security it set off alarms and they pulled me to the side, searched my bag and said you cannot carry your lighter onto the plane. I said actually I meant to put it in my suitcase but forgot to. I just told them to throw it away since it was a cheap lighter.

Best advice is what Chris said...pick up a cheap Ronson or something close to it and leave the DuPont at home.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

You are allowed to carry lighters on board now as long as they aren't torches. However, I would never risk carrying any of my good ones. So I toss a Bic in the briefcase and a Bic in my baggage. Duponts are nice, but you certainly don't want to lose it to some overzealous security agent.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I've heard of lighters being removed from check-through bags, even though they're supposed to be allowed. I would not take an expensive lighter on a plane, either carry-on or check-through.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

The TSA rules change constantly with regard to lighters, TSA agents don't even necessarily know what is allowed and what isn't. Never risk a good, expensive lighter. Throw a Ronson or equivalent in your checked bag that can be replaced cheaply and easily if it's confiscated.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

On my last trip through a TSA checkpoint in August, they asked me to surrender my Ronson out of my carry one because it was refilable. However, they had no objection to the 250ct box of matches that was in there. Not sure what the rationale is, but I lost $3 and made my flight.

I agree with not carrying on anything you might have to part with.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

My boss lost a colibri on the way back from Vegas. If you want a decent lighter down there you can get a vector or something and pack it in your carry on. You'll be out $15 if it gets taken. I've heard the Blazer Little Buddy lighters don't really have enough metal to set off a detector, but I don't have any personal evidence to support that.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Stubby said:


> My boss lost a colibri on the way back from Vegas. If you want a decent lighter down there you can get a vector or something and pack it in your carry on. You'll be out $15 if it gets taken. I've heard the Blazer Little Buddy lighters don't really have enough metal to set off a detector, but I don't have any personal evidence to support that.


I'd suggest putting any lighter in your checked luggage. I've done it that way a couple times and never had any problem.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

The right way is to use a TSA approved case in your checkin. You can also toss it in your shaving kit with your checkin. 

I have two TSA approved cases and always have a ronson or two in the shaving kit. No problems taking it to the D.R, Cuba, and domesticaly.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

My ronson got confiscated by TSA labor day WE (along with my cutter). One agent wanted to let me through, the other wasn't sure - after some back and forth they took it so that was my most recent experience.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

I am an airline pilot, but we are not exempt from security and have to follow the same rules as everybody else(for the most part). I did lots of research on this through my union security rep as well as emails with the TSA.

Torch lighters through security are a no go(at least officially, mine makes it through every week and I average 4+ trips through security a week, but I know it could get taken at any time so its a risk I run, I simply toss it into my toiletry bag and nobody says anything). Guillotine cutters are allowed in carry on's(officially), I couldnt get an official ruling on punch's though so I leave mine at home. Anything goes in checked luggage(provided it doesnt get pilfered by the rampers).

If they try to take a cutter, ask them to show you the reg, they wont be able to or they will show you one that says its ok. They have to show you the regulation book before they do anything if they are asked about it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

rjacobs said:


> I am an airline pilot, but we are not exempt from security and have to follow the same rules as everybody else(for the most part). I did lots of research on this through my union security rep as well as emails with the TSA.
> 
> Torch lighters through security are a no go(at least officially, mine makes it through every week and I average 4+ trips through security a week, but I know it could get taken at any time so its a risk I run, I simply toss it into my toiletry bag and nobody says anything). Guillotine cutters are allowed in carry on's(officially), I couldnt get an official ruling on punch's though so I leave mine at home. Anything goes in checked luggage(provided it doesnt get pilfered by the rampers).
> 
> If they try to take a cutter, ask them to show you the reg, they wont be able to or they will show you one that says its ok. They have to show you the regulation book before they do anything if they are asked about it.


Good to know for the future - fortunately it was an inexpensive cutter but wish I would have known at the time. I usually do put both items in my toiletry bag too but this time I had it in a cigar case w/a couple cigars. I also carry a badge and probably had a false sense of being able to talk my way through it - - but lesson learned!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Whenever I'm traveling I carry my cheapy free stuff that comes along when I buy boxes of stuff. That way anything gets taken I don't really care except I don't have it when I arrive somewhere. But it's basic, I carry a Bic in my briefcase, and put the Ronson and Montecristo plastic cutter in checked. I've traveled about 100k miles like that without issue so far.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

good excuse to use matches? XD


----------

